
Beadifier 2.0 - mikaelaast
https://www.beadifier.com
======
mikaelaast
OP here :)

Version 2.0 is the largest ever update to Beadifier. I've completely re-
engineered the application, added several exciting new features, and made many
improvements to existing ones.

Beadifier is used by artists and hobbyists worldwide, and user satisfaction is
always my paramount concern. This update addresses and satisfies many of the
requests and suggestions I have received for the last two and a half years.

Features:

• New user interface

A completely redesigned user interface strives to boost focus and make every
interaction frictionless.

• Dithering options

You can now switch between three traditional dithering algorithms or turn
dithering off altogether.

• Better palettes

Bead color palettes are now more accurate and consistent, and include newly
released colors.

• Integrated editor

A new widget for in-app image editing such as color adjustments, crop, flip,
rotation, etc.

Additional features:

• Keep image aspect ratio

• Save patterns in PDF format

• Performance improvements

• Retina display optimization

• Improved responsive design

